# 6x6 blindfolded: 19:24.51 (UWR)



## Roman (May 14, 2013)

6x6x6 BLD 19:24.51[9:05.87] :tu






Full video: http://youtu.be/jdQE47jZnOs

New UWR, wow! I'm not a slowpoke already 
Big thanks to Dmitry Z. for this cube (I don't have 6x6) and Oleg for suggesting me to compete with him this night 

Scramble: 3R2 L' 2B B 2U R' 2D2 F' 3F2 2F' 2U2 3F D 2R2 3F 3R U2 2R R L2 2L 2F F2 L2 3F L' 2B 2F' 3U 2L2 2R2 R' 3R D2 2D 2U' 2B2 R' 3U' 2F' 3U L2 F 2R D' 3U 2D' 2U2 2B2 3U2 2L D' 2B2 2R2 U' R2 B2 2U2 R2 L' 2L2 2D' 2B 2R 3R F2 2F R' 2F 3U' R U2 B' 2R B2 3U2 2U2 2D F2 R'


----------



## Mikel (May 14, 2013)

Congrats! Took a break from the 9x9? I loved the ending. Goodbye Slowpoke.


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2013)

Insane solve  

PS. It's on.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 14, 2013)

Sick 

Also dat music 

haha, the slowpoke ripping


----------



## etshy (May 14, 2013)

Nice :tu congrats  
the music is epic !!

Edit : I can see a 9BLD Success Coming very soon


----------



## uniacto (May 14, 2013)

Awesome moosic  
good job!


----------



## a small kitten (May 14, 2013)

It's "Storytime" by Nightwish. Very epic stuff.


----------



## A Leman (May 14, 2013)

This is very good! Congratulations!



a small kitten said:


> It's "Storytime" by Nightwish. Very epic stuff.



Also the same music that Maskow used for his 42sec speedcards video. Is this turning into a Bld theme song? I would be ok with that.


----------



## uniacto (May 14, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> It's "Storytime" by Nightwish. Very epic stuff.



that's a very scary MV...


----------



## Iggy (May 14, 2013)

You're so fast! I can't wait for you to get a 9BLD success.


----------



## DrKorbin (May 14, 2013)

Congrats again 



Roman said:


> and Oleg for suggesting me to compete with him this night


Lol, if someone is curious, I DNFed (20:37) with three inner wings.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 14, 2013)

Well done!

Imaginaerum <3


----------



## gilad12 (May 25, 2013)

WOW ! good job man.. very fast solve


----------

